# Yes, spotsmom, there ARE stores in NYC



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, that's my reflection...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW!!!  I'm impressed.  But is that Manhattan??


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> WOW!!! I'm impressed. But is that Manhattan??


no, it's Brooklyn. And Manhattan is NOT all there is to NYC.

There's a TJ Maxx in Manhattan, but I haven't had my camera with me.


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

wonderful


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

That TJ Maxx is going for an interesting unfinished look inside .... but I think it needs a splash of color


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> That TJ Maxx is going for an interesting unfinished look inside .... but I think it needs a splash of color


no, it's NOT the same store. the empty store was a CompUSA store that closed.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> no, it's NOT the same store. the empty store was a CompUSA store that closed.


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't even know what CompUSA is


----------

